# WTS: Chaos Daemons w/Cash



## Ruka

Hi all,

I have recently fell out of favour with the Chaos Gods and I'm looking to sell my Daemon army. 

Its a large army, which does need a decent amount of TLC which unfortunately I cannot give it.

However despite in part not being painted the army does not fail to draw attention in local events due to the epic nostalgia it gives.

All models are metal 2nd-4th edition models unless specified.

Aetaos'Rau'Keres	1 Resin
Bloodthirster	1
Lord of Change	1
Keeper of Secrets	1
Great Unclean One	2
Kairos Fateweaver	1
Skull Taker	1
Karanak	1
Daemon Prince	2
Nurgle Daemon Prince	1
Bloodletters	40
Bloodcrushers	4
Fleshhounds	20
Pink Horrors	20
Flamer	12
Screamers	6
Plaguebearers	30
Nurglings	20
Soul Grinder	1 Plastic

Codex 1

Datacards 1

GW Carrycase 3

The army as a whole with book and carry cases retails at around £1200

I'm looking for £800 collected or I will delivery of nearby for petrol money and possibly post however full cost of postage is to be paid and it will be a rather heavy and large parcel.

If your interested message me on here or email me at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

